

Google's Fix For MS Security Essentials - jabo
http://chrome.blogspot.com/2011/09/problems-with-microsoft-security.html

======
veidr
Pretty hard to believe that this is inadvertent. (That MS Security Essentials
started falsely identifying Chrome as malware and deleting it, I mean.)

